# George's First Groom



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He's adorable. I hope he finds his forever home soon! <3


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

So sweet, agree with Marian hope they find forever homes soon!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

This little guy is way too cute not to find a great home. I wasn't sure how he would be with kids but look at him with these kids at the adoption fair. He was actually much calmer and in control with the kids than he was with the adults and other dogs! He actually snuggled right into a 3-year-olds lap and layed his head on her shoulder. Needless to say he was a big hit.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh wow he is so cute!! And looking at how great he is with those kids, I'll bet he'll get snatched up real quick!!  I love how he's just rolled over and letting ALL those kids pet him, what a good dog!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

He's adorable and so good with kids, I'm sure he'll be adopted very quickly!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

So sweeeeet!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Very cute. Hope he gets adopted quickly!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a wonderful little fellow. Thank you for being so kind. I'm sure he will find the right home.
_


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

very sweet!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, so great that you are fostering him! It is so great to see him so enjoying himself with all the children. Hope he finds the perfect, loving family!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

What a cute little guy. I always think that they look so pathetic in those cones, as if they are trying to say "HELP ME". I hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------

